# New one



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2016)

oak scales stabilized by @NYWoodturner 1084 steel
OAL 8"
Corby bolts 
Acid washed blade

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2016)

NICE

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks like an antique! Good craftsmanship, but old looking. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 30, 2016)

Ooooo I like the acid washed blade. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Very cool. Nice ....real nice. 
You need a logo or initials on the blade to show you made it man....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. Nice ....real nice.
> You need a logo or initials on the blade to show you made it man....


Yeah I'm thinking about making it 
JACK CLOWNS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

Tony I would say it's a great job but I'm afraid you'd call me JACK or something. So I have to say your knife really sucks. BOB!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony I would say it's a great job but I'm afraid you'd call me JACK or something. So I have to say your knife really sucks. BOB!


Clown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Giggle....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 31, 2016)

Man it looks like your practice is paying off. That came out really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 31, 2016)

That looks very nice sir. How is the feel in your hand? Blade looks very good acid washed with the dark oak wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2016)

Good looking knife! I like the blade treatment, It appears to have a very short blade, or a very long handle; a stubby chef's knife?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Man it looks like your practice is paying off. That came out really nice.


Thanks bud


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Good looking knife! I like the blade treatment, It appears to have a very short blade, or a very long handle; a stubby chef's knife?


Just a little skinner. 7 7/8" OAL 3 7/8" blade


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 31, 2016)

I like the stone wash Tony. What acid did you use?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I like the stone wash Tony. What acid did you use?[/QUOTE



Thanks. Radio shack PCB enchant solution

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 1, 2016)

There you go! Now you have done a textbook A-Z knife! All you need is a proper sheath, but you can always ask more barters. I am sure most have sewing skills, tender hands and eye for the detail ever since they played with dresses!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 1, 2016)

Tony try mustard next time and see how like the effect, it's not as harsh. Now that you can flat grind, lets see a hollow ground blade.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Tony try mustard next time and see how like the effect, it's not as harsh. Now that you can flat grind, lets see a hollow ground blade.


I like mustard in my sandmich ( @SENC ) and who says I can flat grind. Lol. Afraid of the hollow grind


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice. I love the antique look. Really good work there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I like mustard in my sandmich ( @SENC ) and who says I can flat grind. Lol. Afraid of the hollow grind


Sammich would be acceptable, but sandmich? Really? That ain't even Mississippi. Make sure you use that acid outside where there is good air circulation, my friend, or you might find yourself more than just one sammich shy of a loaf.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> Sammich would be acceptable, but sandmich? Really? That ain't even Mississippi. Make sure you use that acid outside where there is good air circulation, my friend, or you might find yourself more than just one sammich shy of a loaf.


Ialreadyis

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice, I like the antique look to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

